# PB Keynote et Ipad



## AstroMac (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'essai de transférer des présentations Keynote dans mon Ipad, via un PC avec lequel j'ai synchroniser l'IPAD (Keynote n'est pas installé sur e PC)

Si je copi le .key sur une clé puis dans l'IPAD via Itunes, le fichier .key s'est transformé en un dossier avec tous les éléments de ma prez séparés... Et l'Ipad ne reconnait rien de tout cela...

Le seul truc qui semble marcher c'est la conversion en .ppt. Comble pour la marque a la pomme, en .ppt pas de soucis pour charger la prez sur l'IPAD mais la deuxieme souci, la conversion plante a la fin...

Bref la principale question est est-on obligé de convertir .key en .ppt pour cherger dans IPAD ?
Ou peut-etre faut-il que Keynote soit installé en version PC ?

Merci pour votre aide
Seb


----------



## CBi (6 Septembre 2010)

J'ai fait le test en m'envoyant une présentation en pièce jointe par email = je peux la lire en mode Quicklook sur mon ipad (et accessoirement, la placer dans la bibliothèque d'une app que j'ai achetée, appelée Bunko HD).


----------



## AstroMac (6 Septembre 2010)

Merci mais mes présentation sont de l'ordre de 300Mo ca fait un peu lourd par mail ;-)

Seb


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2010)

As-tu essayé de les sauver comme Pdf, puis de les importer dans iTunes ? Ça devrait permettre de les synchroniser dans iBooks. (je n'ai pas essayé).


*Note du modo :* tu pourrais aussi essayer (avant de poster dans "Applications") de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", ça m'éviterait un travail fastidieux et peu productif ! 

On déménage.


----------

